# question about BCM4311 chip



## ayleid96 (May 11, 2014)

Hi,

I am coming from Fedora, and Fedora supported my wireless card out-of-the-box without any installations, how can *I* install BCM4311 chip drivers?

Thank you very much for any helpful reply.


----------



## kpa (May 11, 2014)

The chip should be supported by the bwn(4) driver. The handbook has all you need to know about setting it up:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html


----------

